# FireFox auf WinXP



## Candyass (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir Firefox runtergeladen und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit! 

Allerdings gibt es da ein nerviges Problem! Und zwar öffne ich jede Webseite über das Ausführen Fenster und wenn ich jetzt z.b. http://www.abc.de eingebe öffnet der zwar die Website jedoch meckert Windows folgendes:

"www.abc.de konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen ..." usw

Wie bekomme ich das weg? Thx!


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

_Offtopic: Welch komische Art Webseiten aufzurufen..._ 

Was passiert wenn du beim OK / Enter druecken SHIFT festhaelst?


----------

